# The Crow (1994)



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

*The Crow*

how come this sint in the list of movies? i think it qualifies coz he comes bak from the dead............lol


----------



## neXus_6 (Jun 4, 2002)

*call it fantasy or horror if u want but its NOT scifi!*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuum, no.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

maybe it was just me, but i thought the crow sucked.  didn't like it.  i thought they should've used a raven anyways cause they're much cooler than crows.  poe used a raven, so it's automatically cool.  not to mention the fact that crows feed on roadkill and junk.  the only cool thing about the movie was the mistake in it where the bird doesn't fly away.


----------



## neXus_6 (Jun 16, 2002)

what are you talking about tokyogirl?!:dead:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

which the bird or the fact that i didn't like the movie


----------



## Arwen (Jun 17, 2002)

*heart drops to the floor* oh my gosh I have been here for almost a whole year and I did not know there was a crow forum!!! This is my all time favorite movie!!! and the fact that you don't like it makes me so sad...  but thats ok, people are entitled to their own opinions.... oh and Nexus, if it isn't sci-fi, why is the series on the sci-fi channel?

oh and tokyogirl.... ravens are relatively the same to that of a crow, the only difference between a crow and a raven is that of it's size and it's habitats.... yeah as I sound like a huge dork now I must admit.... I love The Crow!!!!  :rolly2:


----------



## Arwen (Jun 17, 2002)

*Your Fave Movie and/or Series?*

I'm just curious as to whether or not people were more fond of a certain movie and or the original series... I myself loved the original... and I thought the series was...ok... what about you?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 22, 2002)

maybe i have to watch it again without everyone else in the room going 'oh this is the best part!'.

(btw the part with the bird is where he walks into some building and the crow is on the banister.   he looks at it and then slowly walks past it.  on the wall you can still see the shadow of the bird sitting there, even though you can hear the sound of the bird flying away)


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

Saw it round a friends house a while back & I thought that it was very good myself


----------



## Arwen (Jun 23, 2002)

yes rock on!!!! more people are posting in the crow forum!!!

yeah, if you talk to ppl like Dru and Diamond9697... they'll tell you i'm a HUGE crow fan... 

oh and tokyo, i noticed that too...did you notice when towards the end of the movie when the crow puts the ring into sarah's hand, when it falls into her hand it makes a clang noise as if the hand was metal or just a prosthetic.... if you want i'd love to post some more spoofs that go on during the movie if you'd like


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 24, 2002)

yep!  noticed that too!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 24, 2002)

Good isn't it?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 24, 2002)

i love finding stuff like that!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sure, go ahead


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 25, 2002)

ok, like when Albreight buys Sarah a hot dog and a coke, the straw immediately makes a slurpy sound like the cup is almost empty.

or in the scene right after Eric kills Funboy and Grange i think his name was comes up to see what the commotion is and he sees Eric before he jumps out of the window he claerly puts his finger to his mouth and says "shh". But later on in the movie Grange says "he winked at me before he jumped out of the window like he had wings".


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 26, 2002)

They are good


----------



## Arwen (Jun 27, 2002)

here's a couple i copy and pasted from spiral over at the inner mercy site ^_^

Scene: Eric visits his apartment for the first time after his resurrection. We see the crow waiting for him on the bannister at the top of the stairs, by the door to Eric & Shelly's old room. The camera pans right, cutting the crow out of shot. A flutter of wings is heard, indicating that the crow has moved, but the crow's shadow remains perfectly still... 

Scene:Funboy and Darla at Funboy's place (above 'The Pit'). When Funboy falls to the bed (after being shot by Eric), his leg lifts up and we can see a pyrotechnics wire for a blood pack coming out of his clothing. (This is soon before the "My God! Look what you've done to my sheets!" line.) 

Scene:Gideon is in the bar, drinking (just after the scene where Eric deals with Funboy). Grange pours some liquid (whiskey?) into Gideon's glass. When the camera view changes, and Gideon is about to drink the liquid, we see that there is suddenly much more of it in the glass than there should be. 

Scene:Eric's first flashback to the past. Notice the pumpkin (with a candle in it) being smashed during the flashback... Yet, when the police are at the apartment right at the beginning of the film, the pumpkin is intact. - I suppose it could be a different pumpkin, they all look the same to me... 

Scene: Eric is fighting Tin-Tin. Eric throws Tin-Tin against a wall, Tin-Tin lands on his right side. Yet, when Eric goes over to him to pick him up, Tin-Tin is lying on his left side. 

Scene:Eric is in the back of T-Bird's car. Eric is shown holding Funboy's .44 to T-Bird's head. In a following scene (during the car chase), he is holding T-Bird's Berreta to his head. 

Scene:The shoot-out upstairs at the nightclub. Eric causes two of Top Dollar's 'associates' to fall to the nightclub floor below, each smashing some of the glass panels. The second person is visibly suspended by a cable. 

Scene:Eric and Top Dollar are fighting on the church roof. Top Dollar stabs Eric from behind with his sword. When lightning strikes, we can see the sword going under Eric's arm. 

Scene:Eric and Top Dollar are fighting on the church roof. When Eric uses Albrecht's memory of Shelley to kill Top Dollar, we see him reaching out to Top Dollar with his right hand. The view switches to the side and we see Eric reaching out with his left hand - his right hand follows later. 

Scene:At the very end of the film, Sarah is in the graveyard. As the crow drops the ring into Sarah's hand, it makes a clinking sound. This is very odd... perhaps the hand in the shot wasn't real... 

Scene: The shoot-out upstairs an the nightclub. Apparently Eric kills one of the bad guys twice! - I haven't got round to verifying that one, yet. If true, it certainly wasn't that guy's day... 

Scene: Eric's Rise From Grave. When Eric rises from his grave, he leans against a branch to support himself. The crow flies and lands on the branch. If you look in the background as Eric cowers from the crow, you can see his tombstone in a flash of lightning. If you look closely, there is blood running down the front of it. This is from a cut scene. The cut scene takes place when the crow begins pecking at Eric's gravestone (while sarah is walking away). As it pecks, blood spills out of the hole and runs down the stone, filling up the name 'Eric Draven'. 

Scene: Eric falling off the roof. When Eric is falling off the roof, before he murders Tin-Tin, the way he falls he should of actually have landed with his head facing the opposite direction, but when it gives the shot of him landing he is facing the wrong way. 

Scene: Eric Lights up the symbol of The Crow. The scene when Eric lights the image of the crow sure does stay in flames a long time... especially for lighter fluid.With lighter fluid, it should have been out in a second. 

Scene: Gideon Flying out of the Pawn Shop. When gideon hits the wall behind his pawn shop after eric torches it, he hit the left side of his head. The bruise is on the right side of his head through the rest of the movie. 

Scene: Tin-Tin at Gideons Pawn Shop. When tin tin is selling all that junk (purse, rings) gideon says that he will give him "fifty bucks" but he only hands tin tin two bills...what two bills in u.s. currency adds up to fifty dollars??? 

Scene: Eric is pointing the shotgun at gideon. You see him raise the gun, and point it up. then in the next scene you see gideon and the gun is still pointed at him for a sec. then it goes back to eric and its still pointed up. i noticed this after about the 100th time watching it. 

Scene: Fun-Boy has his gun against Eric. When Fun-Boy has his gun against Eric's hand and pulls the trigger,we see Eric laugh and look through his hand.Only the hand turns round showing that its fake,i know thats obvious but they did'nt hide it very well. Still looks realistic.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 27, 2002)

That sure is a lot, a bit like the 'Spiderman' film with 80 mistakes in it!


----------



## Chilly (Jun 28, 2002)

i so 4got bout this.......but nowim bak!


----------



## Arwen (Jun 28, 2002)

oh yeah welcome back chilly!!! now we can have discussions in ym new fave forum on ascifi!!!


----------



## Arwen (Jun 28, 2002)

*Brandon Lee? Crow pic fest!!!!*

I am an avid collector of Brandon pics as well as Crow pics so im gunna look for some and let you all feast your eyes on yummy Brandon!!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 28, 2002)

Welcome back Chilly!


----------



## Chilly (Jun 29, 2002)

*hehe*

ok start from da top
dis was a top film.so sad yet it kept me sooooooo interested.if someon had said to me lets go watch a movie where a dead guy comes bak 2 life to get revenge,i wouldve been like "nooooo waaaaaay!" 
but i so loved it wonce i actually saw it


----------



## Arwen (Jun 29, 2002)

I agree so much with ya Chilly.... i think that the concept being of taking revenge for your love, your soulmate is just what made it so interesting.... plus there were so many keypoints in the film that had a symbol or meant something.... one of the most obvious being being the face makeup that eric puts on, the inspiration actually coming from the face masks that were hung on the wall, the symbolism behind it was just that a mask can conceal so many things, yet show so many emotions..... i love this movie so much!!!!!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

Same here Chilly!


----------



## Arwen (Jul 3, 2002)

ohhh a fave of mine...


----------



## Arwen (Jul 3, 2002)

ohhh another nice one...


----------



## Arwen (Jul 3, 2002)

ahhh another...


----------



## Arwen (Jul 3, 2002)

and one more to feast your eyes on...


----------



## Chilly (Jul 4, 2002)

*wow*

nice!!!!!!


----------



## Arwen (Jul 5, 2002)

ooh...... him in Rapid Fire... good one!!!!


----------



## King Donut (Jul 26, 2002)

the first one.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 26, 2002)

I love the original movie and vote for the series because I was really into it.  Love it.  

Krystal


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd have to vote for the original movie too.  I haven't see any of the sequels (is it true Kirsten Dunst was in one?), but I did catch some eps of the tv show - and it was fairly bland.  I can't imagine the sequels living up to the original movie, which was, by the way, FANTASTIC!

The 'boardroom' scene, with all those gunshots, is my favourite bit, I think.


----------



## triffid (Aug 29, 2002)

The original for me to . Has anyone seen Lazerus or salvation? If they have then were they any ggod and what were the story lines for both?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

Has 2 be the orginal film 4 me

:blush:


----------



## Diamond9697 (Sep 25, 2002)

The first movie was the best.  I just couldn't get into any of the other movies or the series really.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 26, 2002)

The orginal is 4 sale where I work 4 5 pounds 99, I might get it at some point

:blush:


----------



## Arwen (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *The original for me to . Has anyone seen Lazerus or salvation? If they have then were they any ggod and what were the story lines for both? *




I've seen both Triffid and trust me your not missing much if you haven't seen them =)


----------



## Annette (Mar 16, 2004)

I've only seen the first film with Brandon Lee in it. Can't say I fancy seeing any of the others. Wouldn't seem the same.

annette


----------

